

How to define "hack"? - mmoran
http://michael-k-moran.com/?p=30
I have been reading Hacker News daily for about a year now. Am I a “hacker”? Unclear. Does the idea of getting my first post on Hacker News get me very excited? Yes.
======
ojiikun
Honestly, the term has been fixed by all informed people since the early
1970s. Consult the Jargon File:

<http://catb.org/jargon/html/H/hacker.html>

